# Oh boy here goes nothing....



## AveryandAudrey

So this morning I'm walking and what do I find? a kitten in the street. Eyes still closed, still has belly button cord stub. So He is around 1-4 days old. Great No mom or littermates in sight. Off to petsmart I go for milk replacement. Wont take the nursing bottle, went to pharmacy for infant syringe dropper. So far he's eating sucessfully and I'm stimulation him to potty. He is now to be called, Tiny Tom. He's a grey tabby, medium hair it looks to be.


----------



## DeekenDog

Oh thanks for taking him. I hope he's doing okay. Good luck with him.


----------



## xchairity_casex

what!?? NO PICTURES!!!!!???
:faint2:


----------



## xellil

Oh man, I hope he lives and you are an angel for picking him up  I wonder how on earth such a young kitten ended up in the street.


----------



## Donna Little

Poor little thing. Kittens are so much harder than puppies I think so I wish you all the best taking care of him or her. We would love to see a picture or two of the wee newbie....:smile:


----------



## xchairity_casex

xellil said:


> Oh man, I hope he lives and you are an angel for picking him up  I wonder how on earth such a young kitten ended up in the street.


perhapes momma cat dropped him while moving him and was chased by a dog or a person and dropped him.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Good luck. Pictures....


----------



## MollyWoppy

Awww, good on your for taking the little kitten on. I too wonder how on earth a little thing so young ended up in the street like that. Sounds crazy, but sometimes I wish that would happen to me so I'd have a damn good excuse to get another puppy/kitten.
Good luck, I hope everything goes well for you both, wish I lived closer cause I'd give you a hand. Please keep us updated......


----------



## lovemydogsalways

Aw wow, thanks for taking him in! Poor wittle thing. I wonder if something took him from mommas nest. Like another animal, but maybe it got spooked and dropped it. Or mom could have been moving it and spooked.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Hey guys as an update... Tiny Tom is doing great. Eating every hour and a half and gaining weight. I spoke to my vet and she said he saids like hes doing good and told me bring him in if anything happens but that I'm doing everything right so far. I had to give him a couple drops of oil to unconstipate him but besides that he has done welll. His little belly button stub fell off last night. I found out his story. I went to the house nearest to where I found him. The man said a stray had 2 kittens in his backyard he saw them Friday near his shed. And when mom cat saw him she was starlted then saturday morning they were gone. So he thiks she moved them after seeing him. So she did most likey drop Tiny Tom whiloe moving him. I just hope he keeps doing well. Right now my boss is even letting me take him to work :biggrin: So he doesnt miss any feedings. He's going potty good now too (with my help ofcourse) so I'm really happy! I will try to get pics up soon too!


----------



## magicre

wow. you're a saint. i hope all turns out well...and know that you have done a blessing.


----------



## MollyWoppy

You know, I believe that things like this happen for a reason. All the planets lined up to put this kitten in your life for some reason. It was meant to be. Wait and see!
Seriously, thank you for taking this kitten on, not many people would be prepared to do what you've done so far. I'm sure this kitten will repay you many times over in the years to come.
Ah hem, photo's would be nice. I have to live through you because I never knew my Windy as a kitten.........


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Thanks guys! I am so in love with him already. I dragged my husband the the store to look at cat trees and scratching posts yesterday. I ended up buying a no tip no slip food bowl (he'll be on raw diet) and all along my husband was saying his eyes arent even open yet! Lol


----------



## lovemydogsalways

So glad he is doing so well! You saved his little life. Glad you figured out his story. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## chowder

Can't wait for pictures of the little guy. My big black Chow in my avatar was bottle fed and turned into a real mama's boy so I'm sure this little kitten is going to really become a special baby for you. Good luck with him!


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Thats a chow in your avatar? I thought it was a bear coat sharpei all this time! Its face looks like a pei. Its so fun to bottle feed  Well syringe feed in my little man's case as he'll still suckle anything but the bottle.


----------



## chowder

AveryandAudrey said:


> Thats a chow in your avatar? I thought it was a bear coat sharpei all this time! Its face looks like a pei.


He was actually my 'show' chow....son of champion parents. His daddy was a solid white and his momma was black. We never showed him though. He had severe allergies and it took me a long time to work out his skin issues. That's when I started researching dog nutrition. Then we lost him right before he turned 4. I didn't know there were 'bear coat' shapei's, but he definitely had a bear coat. When I walked him, people actually used to ask me if that was a bear I was walking and what kind of dog it was. :smile:


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Wow he is so handsome! Well the first sharpei is a decendant of a chow. So now and then (I think its actually something that is considered a flaw but I think its adorable) a chow coat type pei will come out. They are pretty rare but they are cute and have the sharpei face and chow coat. The pei typically have a dark tongue as the chow as well unless they are d ilute. My pei, Avery Rain, is a fawn dilute, her sister had a purple tongue tho. The pei likewise have skin issues, among many other health issues but the raw diet has done amazing for my Ave. So glad you didnt lose him, he's really cute.


----------



## doggiedad

the title of your thread says "oh boy here goes nothing". what do you mean
here goes nothing? this is really something, what you did. good luck with
your kitten. did you name your kitten?


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Thanks Doggiedad, his name is Tiny Tom. My husband named him that. It'll be funny if he gets huge and we are saying "Tiny" but I usally call him Tiney Man or little Man.

Just wanted to give an update, his right eye has started to crack open  I will try to get pics up soon. He's such a little guy. My chihuahua (the one in my signature pic) is being so loving and nurturing to him. When I hold him she bathes him. My other 2 girls are more interested in his milk which my sharpei spilled a serving of by knocking the container off my coffee table while I was feeding him then they all rushed over to lick it up. By the time I got a cloth to clean it, they had already cleaned it. He still won't take a bottle. And my friend babysat him for 4 hours one day for me while I was at an event. She has been the only other person to feed him since I've gotten him. Today isday 12 with him and he's doing good and getting strong. All last week I took him to work with me, I only work part time. All in all he is doing great, he is beginning to lift his tummy off the ground a little as he crawls as well. He's growing so fast!


----------



## magicre

sounds as if he's going to make it because you did something wonderful.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Oh, this thread makes me so happy...

And Chowder, your bear dog was handsome! I know he is gone but you should show him off more often. (hint hint)

Also, I demand pics of Tiny Tom.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Thanks guys, he's really growing so quickly! I can't wait to get him weaned on to raw. I was looking at cat food at petsmart (just out of curiousity as I haven't had a cat in 2 years and hold wazoo!!!! Have you seen the prices of kibbles and cans? The wellness and blue are the only ones that looked decent and they were insane and the cans were crazy priced too. I wish good pet food was cheaper so more people could feed it to their pets and get off olroy crap. I mean I'd still pay the crazy price before feeding him anything less but I'm so happy to go to raw. My last kitty ate raw and loved it. And it'll be a great excuse to buy more heart meat in bigger packs since my dogs love it too. I promise to get pics up as soon as I get to a computer as this phone won't load them. He is walking around more and altho you may think I'm weird for saying this: He's pooping better poops haha. So I'm really happy and I better start saving money cuz his kitten vet bills for heartgurad, first shots, microchip, and nueter will be here before I know it! I might need to go from part time work to full time if I keep getting pets. But I just love them to bits! I just hope to still get my ferret soon as I've badly been wanting one. And now with the unplanned kitten, ferret is put on hold. Its a lot to take in and of course he is precious and I will always take in an animal in this type of need. But it wasn't planned. I have thought quickly about weaning him and finding him a good home. But I just feel that I worry so much for what if someone else doesn't care for him as I would. With me I know he'll have not just good food and vet care, but toys, attetion, quality of life. I feel he deserves that. So I'm sure he'll end up staying here.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

And finally here is my baby boy! :biggrin1: The first to picstures are his first week of life, the last one is from Thursday when his eyes opened.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Baby animals are usually so cute ( I say usually because I think baby birds are kind of scary looking)


What did you name him?


----------



## Kat

Oh my goshhh he is so precious!!!!! This is a beautiful story, thank you so much for taking him in and caring for him, it was meant to be


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Thanks guys, his name is Tiny Tom. Not my first choice is names but my husband named him haha


----------



## magicre

AveryandAudrey said:


> And finally here is my baby boy! :biggrin1: The first to picstures are his first week of life, the last one is from Thursday when his eyes opened.
> View attachment 7284
> View attachment 7283
> View attachment 7285


he is so tiny.....you done did earn your place in heaven, girl.


----------



## DeekenDog

Look at that little one! I'm so glad to hear he's continuing to do well.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Anyother update: ears and eyes are fully open and as of last night, I'm seeing that he is cutting a couple teeth. The tiny front teeth in the front on the bottom. He's still doing good, started to walk more too. He's now 3 weeks


----------



## brandypup

kudos! 
Google kitten glop in case of emergey and keep kyro surup on hand in case of fading syndrom. (not to scare you, I find being prepared so much easier) Us ethe formula with colostrum init if possible. And easy on the vaccines. Only core vaccines, not all together if possible. Dont let a positice fiv/felk test scare you or the vet. Only purvas rabies after 16 weeks (20 week sis better) and no Felv or fiv or fip vaccine at all. (unless going back outside then perhaps condier the felv but it is also a vas culprit and there is a non adjuvant one to use as well)


----------



## AveryandAudrey

I just want to let everyone know that my little man Tiny Tom didn't make it. He had to be put to sleep at the vet this morning.  I brought him home and buried him in my yard beneath my bush. I miss his meowing already. He had just turned 5 weeks and yesterday he suddenyl began losing weight and became lethargic. The vet tried some things and he didn't respond to treatment. I didn't want him suffering so my husband and I decided he was best going to sleep. He will be missed, little fuzz ball. My dogs already miss him too. I'm just grateful I found him and he didn't die in the street at days old. And I'm just happy he went to sleep peacefully and isn't suffering. He is dearly missed.


----------



## magicre

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhh......i'm so sorry....he had been doing so well.....

i am so grateful that tho he died, he died having been loved by you.....


----------



## xellil

oh dear, that's awful. I know you are heartbroken.

But like Re said, you were his angel and he died loved and cared for. I hope that gives you some consolation.


----------



## DeekenDog

I'm so sorry.


----------



## MollyWoppy

OH NO! That was the absolute last thing I was expecting to hear. I just right now saw the pictures of him and was going awww, what a cutie. Oh man, I am so blimin sorry. What a shock. At the very least he went knowing that he was loved. Thank you for what you did for him, gosh I don't know what to say. I think we're all heartbroken with you.


----------



## chowder

I'm so sorry to hear that. Please know our thoughts are with you.


----------



## brandypup

Sweety - you ddid the best you could. Kittens are very difficult creatures to save when they are that young. It sounds like fading kittten syndrom. I have never been able to save one from that. Lots of hugs to you and healing prayers for your heart.


----------



## MollyWoppy

What is fading kitten syndrome brandypup? It doesn't seem fair that a kitten can get that far and suddenly get deathly sick. Cats seem to be quite delicate things when it comes to health.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Thank you all for your thoughts. Its effecting me more today . Every time I walk passed the area in my home i kepot in him, I get sad. I just know I did what I could. I tried so hard but it just didnt work. Im just glad hes resting now and not suffering at all.


----------



## magicre

you did so much. that kitten knew love. 

can't ask for better than that. no matter how long or short the life is.


----------

